# The other Champs: Heat Dancers Trying to Defend Title VOTE NOW



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our 1st matchup is in the 2nd round (We got a bye) against the Wizards









Wizards' hoes

vs.









Heat Dancers

Make sure you vote for them on Thursday!

http://www.nba.com/features/dance_bracket_2007.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I totally forgot about this. Thanks for the reminder I'll do it for sure.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3uJ3h8j06Lg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3uJ3h8j06Lg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tn8uJ16TbxM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tn8uJ16TbxM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *Wizards' hoes
> *


LMFAO!! youre a clown SD!

theyre not that bad looking. it seems our girls have some competition this year:biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's today! Go there and vote!




























Can't beat this ****!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^damn, they dont look like a dance team...more like something else..............:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I got my vote in


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think they made a mistake. Sherina isn't on our photo. I'm not feelin' the black chick I don't like her hair.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heated said:


> I think they made a mistake. Sherina isn't on our photo. I'm not feelin' the black chick I don't like her hair.


i dont think this photo's that gud either, miami's culda been betta i rekon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The next round has started. We're now up against Toronto. Go Vote!








vs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keep voting!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

final round Heat vs the Rockets dancers

http://www.nba.com/features/dance07_finals_hou-v-mia.html



















i think we know who the winner is. :cheers: 
get those cowboy hats outta here!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i got my vote in...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ah there she is. Save the best for last, good move. If the Heat Dancers lose this round it would be a travesty. I can't believe they[Rocket dancers] even made it to the finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just voted. The Heat dancers should definitely win it all again :yes:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's official, Heat dancers are the CHAMPS!

They dominated, getting at least 60% of the votes in every round!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nothing comes close to the Heat Dancers.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They better show some boobs next home game or something.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

LOL--"Heat dance team goes streaking at halftime in Miami to celebrate their second consecutive dance championship."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Back-to-Back Champs! I'm glad injuries didn't have an effect in the dancers defense of the title. Congratulations ladies!


----------

